# Bison 6" Indexers



## jrstech (Sep 5, 2015)

I picked up a pair of smoking hot deals from an industrial shop that makes auto transmission parts. I was given a tour of the plant which housed approx. 100 CNC setups with robotic arms that fed parts from one machine to the next. Most parts were powdered metal and inspected throughout the plant at each machine on granite surface plates with CMM (co-ordinate measuring machines). Parts were placed onto mandrels held by Bison indexers with 6" chucks. One of the machines was being removed from service as were all associated components. I was able to purchase two of the three available indexers (no more fun money available). These indexers have never been on a milling machine, never had loads exerted on them, never had coolant in them, never been indexed (both units missing indexing handle), and rarely had the chuck opened/closed. I completely disassembled, degreased and cleaned, re-greased and assembled each unit. Made new indexing handles for each unit.
While in the cleaning process, a few searches on eBay turned up a new Bison faceplate for the indexer at a similar smoking deal of $14.95 plus shipping (msrp - $249.99).


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi
Nice one


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 5, 2015)

Gorgeous parts- make us jealous why don't ya? 
Mark S.


----------



## ogberi (Sep 5, 2015)

Excellent score on those!  I'm sure they'll come in handy at some point, be it making parts, or financing new doodads to make parts.   Lucky!


----------



## ch2co (Sep 5, 2015)

You know that you don't really need two of those things cluttering up your shelves and stuff. Just send the other one to yours truly and 
I guarantee it a good home. I'll take good care of it, feed it and walk it daily.   What a great thing to snag, congrats!

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## hman (Sep 5, 2015)

Geez ... with TWO chucks, who needs a tailstock?


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 5, 2015)

Niiice!


----------



## brino (Sep 5, 2015)

Those are beautiful.
Congratulations!


----------



## Stonebriar (Sep 6, 2015)

You really did a nice job of cleaning them up.


----------



## jrstech (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks guys, there really wasn't any hard scrubbing required, Simple Green and Fantastic cleaners removed all the dirt, and grease. A quick spin of individual parts in the lathe with scotch brite removed all the oil stains and scratches, but it also removed the factory printed "Made in Poland" ink stamped info on the chucks. All parts are like new, especially noticeable on the jaws.

I wonder if anyone would be interested in buying one of the indexers or trading for a dividing head?


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 6, 2015)

How much $$ you need?


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 6, 2015)

Is that the indexer that has the rapid move feature?


----------



## jrstech (Sep 6, 2015)

firestopper said:


> How much $$ you need?



Although an older model and doesn't have interchangeable plates like the newest version, these units are almost like new old stock. Check prices of new and used units online and eBay. I am open to reasonable offers through private message



Tony Wells said:


> Is that the indexer that has the rapid move feature?



Yes it does. It has a 24 slot index plate and you can set for any denominator of 24, or you can set for any degree.


----------

